

Ask HN: What are some optimal places to live in NYC for 1-3 months? - allbombs

I am planning to visit NY for 1-3 months while working on my startup and doing some contract work.<p>Now, what I was wondering is what would be the best place for me to live in terms of housing costs, startup co-working places, proximity to cool places (nice bars, restaurants, music venues), and overall interesting-ness of the area.<p>I&#x27;m not too familiar with NY, but heard Bushwick and Alphabet are interesting places to live that aren&#x27;t too heavy on the wallet.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking on airbnb, but most don&#x27;t offer monthly rates. Any suggestions or ideas?<p>Oh and if anyone is interested in getting together for drinks sometime, don&#x27;t hesitate to drop me a line! My email is in my HN profile.
======
cguess
What's your price range? That will make a very large difference.

~~~
allbombs
Great question

1300-1800 a month

Is that actually reasonable?

------
eevilspock
Use Craigslist. I did a crash course in New York by living in 8 different
places (7 CL, 1 GF) in Manhattan, Queens and Brooklyn in the nearly 3 years
I've lived here. Easy to find furnished places, but they go fast and it will
be harder to score a place without a face-to-face meet with the renter.

Manhattan, even Alphabet City, is best if you're an extrovert, like to be able
to step out at 3am into a city that still acts like it's 8pm, and like high
energy in general. But rents are expensive. If you find something cheap it
will be dark, cramped, rough, or all three.

Queens is cheapest. Astoria is nice, and is a quick, above ground (always
better) subway ride away from Manhattan. In fact, look at subway time to where
you want to go frequently rather than distance.

Brooklyn is either old school or hip depending on which parts. Sleepy compared
to Manhattan, but buzzed compared to your average city.

I need to know more about what you want to give advice. Feel free to message
me.

~~~
allbombs
Thanks for the info.

Craigslist actually have listings for that short term?

Whats your email/contact info, would love to ask a few more qs

Thanks!!

~~~
ajones
Craigslist is definitely the way to go. There's a section specifically for
temporary housing.
[http://newyork.craigslist.org/sub/](http://newyork.craigslist.org/sub/)

With the price range you mentioned earlier, you can likely afford a room in
one of the more desirable neighborhoods.

